# Diving the Avocet?



## Cat's Away (Oct 2, 2007)

If anyone plans to dive the Avocet in the near future, we lost a good claw anchor and 25 feet of windless chain there on MLK day. We are willing to pay to get it back if you are so inclined. I know this is long shot, but had to try. Thanks! :thumbsup:

Brian
850-637-4351


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Would you know if it was bow, stern, port, or starboard? I wouldn't charge you for recovery, but I'm not gonna lie... it won't be this week. Temps are a bit chilly. I'm crazy as hell, but I ain't that crazy. 
My next trip was planned for .5 miles from there, so I can bounce and grab it, but a location would help.


----------



## Cat's Away (Oct 2, 2007)

That would be awesome, SaltAddict. The best location I could give you is that we were on the west side of the wreck and it was about 100' to the platform. The current was ripping west to east that day. There is about 75' feet of 8-stran rope to the chain also (if that helps).
We would be so appreciative for any effort on this and WILL pay you or least take you out for dinner for this favor. Thanks again and good luck. :notworthy:

Brian


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Shouldn't be too hard with that much rope on it. If someone else doesn't get to it first, I will PM you when I head that way.


----------

